# Desired IT for Eye Round Pastrami



## worktogthr (Dec 6, 2016)

Took a couple of pieces of eye round out of a curing a brine a couple  a days ago and seasoned them up for pastrami.  Going to smoke after work today and I was wondering what internal temp you would all smoke a lean cured meat like this?  For roast beef I like rare/medium rare with an IT of about 125 but I am not sure if that low of an IT will be safe since it is cured.   Thanks in advance!

-Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2016)

You'll be fine at those temps. Since eye round is lean you don't want to take it too high like you would if you made the pastrami from brisket.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 6, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Took a couple of pieces of eye round out of a curing a brine a couple  a days ago and seasoned them up for pastrami.  Going to smoke after work today and I was wondering what internal temp you would all smoke a lean cured meat like this?  For roast beef I like rare/medium rare with an IT of about 125 but I am not sure if that low of an IT will be safe since it is cured.   Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Chris



This sounds good what brine did you use?


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks so much!  125 it will be!


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 6, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> This sounds good what brine did you use?


Used a lower salt version of Pop's Curing brine with some pickling spice and loads of garlic added to it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm with you on liking rare roast beef.

We usually take ours off at 115 to 118, let it rest & it will come up to 120-125.

But for eye of round pastrami I like to take it to 145, I think the meat has a better texture when it is a little more done.

Here's a photo of my pastrami that was taken off at 145.













2-19-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Hope I'm not confusing you.

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 6, 2016)

Man this looks good.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm with you on liking rare roast beef.
> 
> We usually take ours off at 115 to 118, let it rest & it will come up to 120-125.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.  Yes, you confused me a little.  Maybe split the difference and cook to 135? haha


----------

